# ORV's Allowed on Isabella County Roads



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The Isabella County Commission passed the ORV Ordinance last night (2-21-2012). It becomes effective as soon as it is published in a local paper.

I just talked to the county clerk and she has 30 days to notify the townships (whatever that means).

Steve


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Didn't Gratiot already do theirs?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

WoW. said:


> Didn't Gratiot already do theirs?



Yup--effective 11/1/2011.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Effective March 1, 2012..............it will be published on this date.

BUT...........Section 2 states:

A township board of a township in the county may adopt an ordinance to close any roads within the boundaries of the township to the operation of ORVs permitted by the county. The township board of a township in the county may adopt an ordinance authorizing the operation of ORVs on the maintained portion of 1 or more roads located within the township, pursuant to MCL 324.81131 (3).

Steve


----------

